# Tell me about these critters



## Melinda's minis (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi all you mini donkey and mule folks. Can you all fill me in on these guys? Whats the difference between a mini mule and a mini donkey? I never have quite gotten it down about who can breed who and who cant breed at all, and who are only males, all that!! Also, tell me what kind of pets they make. I have 2 dogs and 2 minis, would they get along alright if I started out with a baby? How easy/hard are they to keep? Tell me everything, please. Thank you. Melinda


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 15, 2004)

HI Melinda!Gosh the mini in your avartar looks just like my Tory !!(Tory Toyland, shes a Boones Little Andy grandaughter) I will try to fill you in somewhat on these longeared guys.... hope others jump in too! I love them, mine have personalities that are just irresistible, they are like the comedians on our farm. The difference between a mini mule and a mini donkey is the mule is a cross between a horse (mare) and a jack (donkey -sire) the mini donkey is just between a jenny and a jack, both being donkeys. A hinny is when you cross a jenny with a horse stallion. I know it really gets to be confusing...lol... Mine are adorable pets, and will follow me around like a dog. They are very easy keepers. I think if you got a "baby" and your dogs and minis would get along with it--everything would be fine. My donkeys do go in with our minis and we have never had any problems. Donkey-itius is as addicting as mini-itius!!!


----------



## minimule (Feb 16, 2004)

To answer some more of your questions:

The mules are sterile. The males are called Johns and the females are called Mollys. The mollys do come into heat they just NORMALLY don't conceive. There have been a very few molly mules that have conceived and delivered foals. The johns should be gelded before 90 days old. I've heard that if you leave them longer, they can get mean. A john will still have "urges". I have 2 friends that have actually caught their johns in "the act".

My mini donk does tolerate my dogs. However, we brought a new dog in and he was out to get him. My mini mules also spend a lot of time chasing the dogs. The dogs do learn to get out quickly.

My jack loves the horses (especially the mares



) and tries to get along with the boys.

My Jack is the sweetest boy. He loves to have his cheeks scratched (front or back



) and LOVES attention. He is a clown. Always plays with rubber feed tubs, garden hoses, jolly ball. When we first got him, he would take pieces of the rubber feed tubs and place them on the mares back and just walk away.

They are great little animals and yes, they are addictive.


----------



## mountain_waif (Feb 16, 2004)

....


----------

